# Lake Tahoe: Edgelake Beach Club, 7/21-7/28, 2BR



## melissy123 (Jun 25, 2018)

7 nights in two bedroom unit at Edgelake Beach Club in Tahoe Vista, CA.  $700 for the 7 nights. 

Edgelake is one of the few lakefront resorts in Lake Tahoe.  Tahoe Vista is in the less crowded North Shore part of Lake Tahoe.

2BR units are about 800 square feet, and will sleep 6.  This unit is on the second floor (no elevator), and has a nice balcony with a view of the lake.  Units have a full kitchen.  Resort has a pool and jacuzzi.  

Brockway golf course is one block away; you can walk down the beach (2 minutes) to rent kayaks/paddleboards/jet skis/parasail.


----------



## mike2200 (Jun 25, 2018)

melissy123 said:


> 7 nights in two bedroom unit at Edgelake Beach Club in Tahoe Vista, CA.  $700 for the 7 nights.
> 
> Edgelake is one of the few lakefront resorts in Lake Tahoe.  Tahoe Vista is in the less crowded North Shore part of Lake Tahoe.
> 
> ...



Which unit do you have reserved?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## melissy123 (Jun 25, 2018)

Unit 10.  On the second floor.  High ceilings, and it has a lovely balcony in the front.  Nice view of the lake from there.


----------



## StargazerLily (Jun 27, 2018)

Do they allow dogs?


----------



## mike2200 (Jun 27, 2018)

StargazerLily said:


> Do they allow dogs?



No


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## melissy123 (Jun 27, 2018)

They allow (for real) service animals


----------



## melissy123 (Jun 28, 2018)

This is still available.  Rafting on the Truckee river (start at the Y in Tahoe City) has started for the summer.


----------



## melissy123 (Jul 1, 2018)

Still available. Will drop price to $600 for the week.


----------



## ChanSF (Jul 3, 2018)

Would it be possible to extend or get it stating the 19th? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melissy123 (Jul 3, 2018)

These dates cannot be changed. It’s July 21-28.  There are no fixed weeks at this resort. All weeks are floating. The owners get the weeks by calling in ONE year ahead of time. There is one single person answering the phone. So the owner makes continuous calls for two or three hours on every Saturday in the summer to get a summer week. 

Right now this is less than the cost of the maintenance fees. I’m surprised none of the other Edgelake owners are jumping on this. 

Interval just recently added Edegelake to its list of resorts. This will get deposited as a late deposit by this Friday if there are no takers.


----------

